# Sue Pix of Pat's Puppy Party 2011



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes. There are even more pictures. :w00t: I swear Pat's event had more photo coverage than the Oscar awards. Tyler, David and I totally enjoyed ourselves again this year. The weather cooperated just enough to hold back the rain until later...we had a mix..cool, drizzle, humid, sun and then it did rain but we were fine. There was a Hawaiian theme, great food and drink and so many laughs. Everything was just wonderful and I have to say, there's no family like the SM family. How lucky we are to have each other, near and far.:thumbsup:
So without further ado...here's hoping I got everyone's name right. :innocent:

Here's Tyler getting ready to go to Pat's Hawaiian theme party in his vest.

















Here's one of my favorites of Erin (Hunters mom) and Hunter and baby on board. :HistericalSmiley:









Here she is with her adorable husband, Josh, Crystal's Callie and Hunter.

















Beautiful Crystal with Tyler, Jett and Callie.

















One of my all time favorites. Sprite (doing her lion imitation), Tyler and Benny.








You tell 'em, Benny.









Debbie (Harry's mom) with Tyler and Sprite









Tammy's (Mom2Bijou) Benny. He was so good at the party.
















MORE TO COME IN NEXT POST>>>


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

ooh soo much fun looking through these pics!! Thank you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie (Bonnies mom) looking like a beautiful flower with her mom, Linda.

















Alice's Little Gemma Bean.









Kerry's (KAG) gorgeous girls.

















Toasting Pat for being our favorite hostess.









Diana (Angelgirl and some number?) with Lola enticing her to drink?








I see you were just joking, Diana.









Tammy, Emma and Benny with Edith (Aolani's mom) and Diana's, Lola.

















The gang's almost all here:

























Tyler wants to think his Auntie Pat for a terrific time. We love you, Aunt Pat.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've enjoyed looking at everyone's pictures. You ladies look gorgeous and the dogs are all cute as they can be.

Pat, I think the Nationals might as well be held at your house every year.



Joy


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great shots, Sue! Everyone looked like they were enjoying the day and dogs.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Great pix Sue! Loved seeing you, Jim & Tyler again. Kevin was so glad to have another guy around and I think we made some progress in the +1 puppy thing


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Great pictures, Sue. Wish I had another piece of your cake. Love the group shots!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome and fun photos , awesome Sue :chili: loved all pictures SM fluffs and mommies are awesome  and i especially love the angle that u took of sweetie Bonnie in this one :wub: awwwh and her sweet mommy also looks as pretty as ever.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What great photos, Sue! It was so good to see you again. Let's seriously try to get together soon.

Kat - thank you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ohhhh La, La!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm so envy!!
Wonder if I could make a big gathering with all the malts here hmm...

Love all the pictures~! both humans n kids are looking good


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

ooh great pics!!
Thanks for posting them!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sue, I can't tell you how much I am enjoying your pics! They are all so good! I keep saying "ooh" and "awe". Tyler looks so cute in his Hawaian vest and Bonnie wearing the lei(sp) is so adorable. I'm going to try and print a group photo to frame for my Rose & Lily's room. Thanks for posting these!:wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Sue...you got good pictures!!!! Love the one of Linda and Bonnie!! I am so glad you were here again. 

Stan asked me a couple of times yesterday which girl was a TV star....I kept telling him, if there was one, I didn't know who!!:blink: Later we figured out he meant you.....I reminded him you produced films - so obviously he thinks you look like a movie star :aktion033:.........well.....you do. :innocent:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love all the pictures , what a fabulous gathering ! u all look so happy and beautiful and the fluffs , gorgeous !!!! sue thanks for sharing !!! oh how i wish i could have been there ! dolce is still mad at me that we couldnt go! 

can someone name everyone in the group , i know you , tammy , alice , edith , crystal , pat , diane , linda , erin , the others not too sure ..


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You got great pics Sue!!! I took almost 100 pics! YIKES! How do I decide which to upload on SM?! 

You did a great job at summing up the day. I think out of all 3 parties...this one was my favorite!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

uniquelovdolce said:


> i love all the pictures , what a fabulous gathering ! u all look so happy and beautiful and the fluffs , gorgeous !!!! sue thanks for sharing !!! oh how i wish i could have been there ! dolce is still mad at me that we couldnt go!
> 
> can someone name everyone in the group , i know you , tammy , alice , edith , crystal , pat , diane , linda , erin , the others not too sure ..


Liza, 

I'll try naming everyone in the picture. If I make a mistake, I hope someone corrects me...lol.

L to R kneeling: Edith's friend Cande (not on SM), Nikki, Nanci (PuttiePie), Pat, Linda (Bonnie's Mom), Lynda (Lynda)

L to R sitting: Edith (Johita), Diana (Angelgirl599), Erin (Hunter's Mom), Tammy (Mom2Bijou), Alice (Godiva Goddess), Sue (Snowbody), Donna (Donnad)

L to R standing: Jill with Milo, Nida (Bailey&me), Jill (chichi), Sheil (MiniPearlsMom)

Unfortunately I was cut off because of the angle of the picture and so were a few others. :blink: 

I wish you could have come, Liza. I would have liked to meet you!

Debbie


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Great photos, Sue! I loved the pic of Tyler primping for the pawtay. He's so adorable in his Hawaiian vest!!!! :wub: 




The A Team said:


> Oh Sue...you got good pictures!!!! Love the one of Linda and Bonnie!! I am so glad you were here again.
> 
> Stan asked me a couple of times yesterday which girl was a TV star....I kept telling him, if there was one, I didn't know who!!:blink: Later we figured out he meant you.....I reminded him you produced films - so obviously he thinks you look like a movie star :aktion033:.........well.....you do. :innocent:


Pat, that's so cute, because, my husband said the same thing!! Hubby said, it's Sue's beautiful skin and hair color. :wub::wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sue, you got some great pictures! It is so much fun matching the Malts and usernames to actual faces! Everyone looks so happy. Kudos to Pat for hosting this for SMers each year. Maybe some day I can make it. Until then, I'll live vicariously through all of you who post pictures and comments about the party.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, great pictures. It was great seeing you again and finally meeting that sweet little Tyler. If there was room at the inn I would have taken him back with me, but I have got a full house, if you know what I mean:blink:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely pictures Sue :biggrin: it looks so fun. What pretty ladies and cutie faced malts they are all. :grouphug:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

It looks like everyone had so much fun. Love seeing pics of my SM friends. Funny that I can recognize the people in the pics -- but that I also can name all the fluffs. Tell you were my priorities are. LOL


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Beautiful*

All the ladies and their babies lookked so beautiful! food looks delish!! congratulations Pat your place is so beaituful!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Great pics Sue! I'm having so much fun seeing everyone's pics because with that many people there, I know I was missing stuff here and there.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Great pictures,Sue thanks for posting them. It was a great party,I wish I could have stayed a little longer.Maybe next year.SM members are the best!All the fluffs were so cute, I was drooling over them.:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> ooh soo much fun looking through these pics!! Thank you!


Stacy - you and Marina would have loved it. We'll have to do the winter counterpart of Pat's party during Westminster.


vjw said:


> I've enjoyed looking at everyone's pictures. You ladies look gorgeous and the dogs are all cute as they can be.
> 
> Pat, I think the Nationals might as well be held at your house every year.
> 
> Joy


Joy - it kind of felt like the nationals, without the show. :HistericalSmiley:


Cosy said:


> Great shots, Sue! Everyone looked like they were enjoying the day and dogs.


Brit - it was all fun, all day and all night. And we never stopped eating.:blush:


angelgirl599 said:


> Great pix Sue! Loved seeing you, Jim & Tyler again. Kevin was so glad to have another guy around and I think we made some progress in the +1 puppy thing


I think Kevin was totally sold on a second little one and though Jim loved holding the pup, I know he was thinking, "She is not going to pull this one over on me." 


KAG said:


> Great pictures, Sue. Wish I had another piece of your cake. Love the group shots!!!
> xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


Thanks, Kerry. Next occasion 


Katkoota said:


> Awesome and fun photos , awesome Sue :chili: loved all pictures SM fluffs and mommies are awesome  and i especially love the angle that u took of sweetie Bonnie in this one :wub: awwwh and her sweet mommy also looks as pretty as ever.


I don't think Linda or Bonnie know how to take a bad picture!! They both look so pretty.


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> What great photos, Sue! It was so good to see you again. Let's seriously try to get together soon.
> 
> Kat - thank you!


 Same here, Linda. And since I should have my travel schedule set shortly, we'll get together for sure. Bonnie was so pretty and SO good. Can't imagine you were thinking of not bringing her. 


edelweiss said:


> Ohhhh La, La!


If only you were here with Kitzel. :huh:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

muchan said:


> I'm so envy!!
> Wonder if I could make a big gathering with all the malts here hmm...
> 
> Love all the pictures~! both humans n kids are looking good


Thanks, Nophie. If you can find enough Maltese or small pups, I would say do it.


Orla said:


> ooh great pics!!
> Thanks for posting them!


Orla - you and Milo would have fit in perfectly.


aprilb said:


> Sue, I can't tell you how much I am enjoying your pics! They are all so good! I keep saying "ooh" and "awe". Tyler looks so cute in his Hawaian vest and Bonnie wearing the lei(sp) is so adorable. I'm going to try and print a group photo to frame for my Rose & Lily's room. Thanks for posting these!:wub::wub:


April - thanks. I know your two girls would have been such a great addition as you would be. I could see them in little grass skirts. :HistericalSmiley:


The A Team said:


> Oh Sue...you got good pictures!!!! Love the one of Linda and Bonnie!! I am so glad you were here again.
> 
> Stan asked me a couple of times yesterday which girl was a TV star....I kept telling him, if there was one, I didn't know who!!:blink: Later we figured out he meant you.....I reminded him you produced films - so *obviously he thinks you look like a movie star* :aktion033:.........well.....you do. :innocent:


Okay, Pat. So immediately take Stan to an ophthalmologist. He obviously needs stronger glasses. :blink: 
Pat, as Tina Turner says - you're simply the best!!! You made all of us feel like nothing was any big deal and your home was ours. You are an amazing friend and an amazing woman. :smootch: And thank Stan for making my day.:HistericalSmiley:


uniquelovdolce said:


> i love all the pictures , what a fabulous gathering ! u all look so happy and beautiful and the fluffs , gorgeous !!!! sue thanks for sharing !!! oh how i wish i could have been there ! dolce is still mad at me that we couldnt go!
> 
> can someone name everyone in the group , i know you , tammy , alice , edith , crystal , pat , diane , linda , erin , the others not too sure ..


Uh oh. Dolce's mad at you. That could have some dire consequences. We have to get a group of us together in NYC soon. We missed the two of you!!


mom2bijou said:


> You got great pics Sue!!! I took almost 100 pics! YIKES! How do I decide which to upload on SM?!
> 
> You did a great job at summing up the day. I think out of all 3 parties...this one was my favorite!


If I had your camera I would have taken that many too. My point and shoot has its limitations. :huh: But I still think I got some good shots. I loved the party and think we need to do something like speed dating (but slowly) so that we really get to talk to everyone. :HistericalSmiley:


harrysmom said:


> Liza,
> 
> I'll try naming everyone in the picture. If I make a mistake, I hope someone corrects me...lol.
> 
> ...


Donna - great job in naming everyone. I think that the newspaper probably had a wide angle lens where they got everyone in. At least I hope so. Hoping the article is complimentary.


suzimalteselover said:


> Great photos, Sue! I loved the pic of Tyler primping for the pawtay. He's so adorable in his Hawaiian vest!!!! :wub:
> Pat, that's so cute, because, my husband said the same thing!! Hubby said, it's Sue's beautiful skin and hair color. :wub::wub:


Suzi - you were missed. :huh: Oh and your husband needs to get stronger glasses too!!! 



educ8m said:


> Sue, you got some great pictures! It is so much fun matching the Malts and usernames to actual faces! Everyone looks so happy. Kudos to Pat for hosting this for SMers each year. Maybe some day I can make it. Until then, I'll live vicariously through all of you who post pictures and comments about the party.


Debbie - we were supposed to have name tags but I don't think anyone started them so it was sink or swim. I did much better this year then last. Wish you weren't so far away. :mellow:


lynda said:


> Sue, great pictures. It was great seeing you again and finally meeting that sweet little Tyler. If there was room at the inn I would have taken him back with me, but I have got a full house, if you know what I mean:blink:


Lynda - I loved seeing your quartet since last time it was a trio. Although I could make it a trio again if I brought home Chachi.  He's got a fan club on SM. :HistericalSmiley: Loved seeing you and John again You're so much fun, Lynda.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> Lovely pictures Sue :biggrin: it looks so fun. What pretty ladies and cutie faced malts they are all. :grouphug:


Maureen - we would have loved your two girls there.


Lacie's Mom said:


> It looks like everyone had so much fun. Love seeing pics of my SM friends. Funny that I can recognize the people in the pics -- but that I also can name all the fluffs. Tell you were my priorities are. LOL


Oh, Lynn. If only you didn't live so far away. One of these days... 


Maltbabe said:


> All the ladies and their babies lookked so beautiful! food looks delish!! congratulations Pat your place is so beaituful!!:chili::chili::chili:


Didn't they,Barbara? And what a perfect setting. :chili::chili:


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Great pics Sue! I'm having so much fun seeing everyone's pics because with that many people there, I know I was missing stuff here and there.


I love all the photos coming in slowly but surely. Let's us take a good look before there are too many. We've got some great photographers on SM.:thumbsup:


chichi said:


> Great pictures,Sue thanks for posting them. It was a great party,I wish I could have stayed a little longer.Maybe next year.SM members are the best!All the fluffs were so cute, I was drooling over them.:wub:


Jill - so glad to have met you, Dink, your daughter and that beautiful granddaughter of yours. She's a sweetie and we never heard a peep out of her. :wub: Wait until she starts walking and running around. Dink will love it. You're a lucky Grandmother.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

love the pics, looks like it was the best party!!:aktion033:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Sue, I so enjoyed your puppy party photo session! Everybody looks so great and happy! 

Tyler's hawaiian vest is so cute and fancy! Love it! 

I wish Ullana and me could have been there! :crying 2:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Sue, like everyone else you posted great pictures. I feel like such a bad party guest as I haven't had a chance to weed through mine and post my favorites but I am going to try to do that tonight. I love the picture of Sprite and the boys - she was adorable and lives up to her name 100%! I also love the picture you took of Hunter and I and I might have to steal it from you 

Again, it was wonderful to finally meet you and Jim and I hope we get to do it again soon!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Such great pics Sue...Loved all of them from you all ..:wub::wub::wub:The highlights besides all of the fluffs with the Mommy's the black and white cookies that Linda brought i wanted to go through the screen grab a glass of milk and have a field day..LOL


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow!!! What a great turn out. Thank you Sue, those were awesome pictures...I can only say..I wish I lived closer! You all look GREAT!!B)


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, thank you for sharing all of the wonderful pictures!!! 

I agree with you about the picture of Erin being a favorite. Erin, you look so radiantly beautiful ... the picture of you with Hunter is so touching and beautiful. Josh is handsome, too. Lovely pictures of all of you.

Nida ... *Miss Ashburn* :wub: ... you look so very pretty. I am so happy you and Bailey were able to attend Pat's party. Bailey looks sweet and adorable as usual.

Crystal, you look gorgeous, too!

And, of course, Kerry ... you always look beautiful.

However ... ALL the ladies at the party look great!! And, the men are handsome. Stan looks great, Pat.

I could go on and on about your pictures, Sue. The pictures of all the Malt's and other doggies are beautiful. (Tyler looks sooo handsome, as usual) 

Sue, it was wonderful to talk with you and hear your voice during the party. I thought it was so sweet that Kerry wanted to share her cell so that some of you and I could say hello to one another!

Thank you, again, Sue, for all of the wonderful pictures!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Sue, you took some wonderful shots. I really enjoyed them.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Sue, like everyone else you posted great pictures. I feel like such a bad party guest as I haven't had a chance to weed through mine and post my favorites but I am going to try to do that tonight. I love the picture of Sprite and the boys - she was adorable and lives up to her name 100%! I also love the picture you took of Hunter and I and I might have to steal it from you
> 
> Again, it was wonderful to finally meet you and Jim and I hope we get to do it again soon!


Uh oh ... am I missing something? Who is Jim? Why am I thinking someone by the name of Stan was there? I have to go back and look at all the pictures again! :HistericalSmiley:

Erin, I already mentioned that, I too, love the picture of you and Hunter. :wub::wub:


----------

